# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Dress with 3 colors and 3 different stitches with hat and purse



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Barbie Knitting Pattern
Created by Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker
December, 2014

THREE-COLOR DRESS and THREE DIFFERENT STITCHES, with Hat and Purse

#3 double pointed needles or #3 circular needle
Markers
#2 fingering yarn or DK baby or sport yarn in 3 colors:
Sample: Top: Turquoise, Belt: White, Skirt: Rose
Sample: Top: Yellow, Belt: Beige, Skirt: Chocolate Brown
Sample: Top: White, Belt: Red, Skirt: Black
Sample: Top: Pink, Belt: Dark Blue, Skirt: Dark Rose
Sample: Top: Mint Green, Belt: Burnt Orange, Skirt: Gold

With #3 needles and first color choice, cast on 29 stitches. WORK THIS TOP ENTIRELY IN SEED STITCH (k1,P1 across the row - on each following row, knit the purl stitch and purl the knit stitch).

NOTE: Dont worry if the seed stitches dont come out even across the row. You will be increasing on the right side and working the seed stitch. Then you will continue to work the seed stitch pattern on the wrong side - with NO increases..

Work one row in seed stitch (after casting on). Continue in seed stitch and place markers:
Knit 5 (right back), place marker, Knit 5 (sleeve), place marker, Knit 9 (front), place marker, Knit 5 (sleeve), place marker, Knit 5 (left back). 29 sts.
Work back across the row in seed stitch.
Seed stitch across row, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker. 
Work seed stitch back, with no increasing.
Continue to increase in this manner until there are 53 stitches on the needle, divided as follows:
8 (right back), marker, 11 (sleeve), marker, 15 (front), marker, 11 (sleeve), marker, 8 (left back). 53 sts.

Sleeves: Seed stitch 8 stitches, remove marker, seed stitch across next 11 stitches. TURN and seed stitch back across these same stitches (sleeve). Continue to work on these 11 stitches for 16 rows. Bind off in seed stitch.
Attach turquoise yarn (or color of your choice) at end of completed sleeve and work seed stitch across 15 stitches of front. Remove marker. Seed stitch across the next 11 stitches. TURN and seed stitch back across these same stitches (second sleeve). Continue to work on these 11 stitches for 16 rows. Bind off in seed stitch.
Attach turquoise yarn at end of completed second sleeve and work seed stitch across remaining 8 stitches. Seed stitch back across the row. 31 sts


Belt: 
Cut your first color, leaving a strand long enough to sew this portion of the back seam. Attach your second color choice (white). Work in GARTER STITCH (knit every row) for 6 rows.
NOTE: This is a high-waisted dress with the belt just under the bustline. No markers are required because you are not decreasing down to a narrow waist.

Skirt:
Cut your second yarn choice, leaving a short strand to sew this back belt seam.
Attach your third color (pink) and KNIT across the row, INCREASING in the FIRST TWO STITCHES and the LAST TWO STITCHES. 35 sts.

Work in ribbing - K1, P1 on all rows. For variety, you can always work ribbing in K3,P1 on the right side and P3,K1 on the wrong side - following the flow of the stitches - knit the knit stitches and purl the purl stitches.

NOTE: To recognize the stitches: knit stitches have a tiny v shape, purl stitches show a tiny bump.

Rib for 26 to 28 rows. Bind off in ribbing. Sew back seam in this third color choice to belt.

HAT:

Select one of the three colored yarns, with #3 needles, cast on 26 stitches. Work in garter stitch for 6 rows. Next row: Increase in every stitch across the row. 52 sts.
Work in ribbing for 8 rows. Now work 6 rows in seed stitch. Bind off in seed stitch. Sew ends together to form a donut hole in the center. Pull dolls hair through the donut hole and fit the hat onto the dolls head. 
NOTE: This style hat works best with small children because it will stay on while playing. Make sure the donut hole is not too big - it must be a tight fit when on the doll.

PURSE:
Use the same color yarn as for the hat. Cast on 24 stitches. Work in the stitch of your choice: seed stitch, garter stitch, or ribbing for 12 rows. Bind off, leaving a long strand for sewing purse and making strap. Fold purse in half and sew down one side and across the bottom. Weave your darning needle up the opposite of the purse to get to the top. Now you have a long strand to crochet a chain of 46 stitches. Attach this end to the other side of the purse, knot securely and weave in ends.
Put purse strap over dolls head, with her arm through the strap. You can hook her thumb on the strap for a stylish look. 

Option: If you cant crochet a purse strap, cast on 54 stitches and bind off on the next row for strap. Leave strands at both ends to attach to the purse.

Sorry, there is no photo for this outfit. I knit the dress, hat and purse and put it in the box to be gift-wrapped for Christmas before I took a picture. This one "slipped through the cracks". It is a very simple design. Just a seed stitch, long-sleeved top, then a garter stitch "high-waisted" belt, followed by a ribbed slim skirt. Easy! Try it!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Another winning pattern thanks so much!


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for your pattern! I am so happy to see that you are still designing. I wrapped three cowls before taking pictures so know the feeling.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Typsknits said:


> Another winning pattern thanks so much!


I just went thru your blog to see what other doll clothes you have made. Very nice! and I see that you have done some of Ladyfingers AG doll patterns. Your pumpkin Hallowe'en outfit is PERFECT as are others.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for yet another beautiful gift. It is so nice to see you back.


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Your patterns are always so very beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing so freely!


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Is there a picture to go with the pattern?


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea, Ladyfingers, you're back. Missed you so much.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much. My granddaughters have numerous barbies in need of clothes!


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Thank you again and happy holiday to you !


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Nice to hear from you again. You have been missed. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine, for another great pattern. Welcome back--you have been missed. Have a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Yew. And the same to all the other KPers on here.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in PDF.


Happy Crafting 

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Here it is in PDF.
> 
> Happy Crafting
> 
> Rhyanna


Thank you.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You're welcome Penny.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you. My granddaughter just turned 11 months. I am sure I will be making Barbie clothes in the next few years!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You are welcome Tami.

Happy Crafting.


----------

